# DHIR Scale Calibration



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I plan on going on milk test next year, and was wondering where I should get my scale calibrated. I'm using Dairy One as my DHIA, and can get it done through them, but I'd rather not have to pay the shipping. I'm located in Columbus, NC, about an hour south of Asheville; is there anyone local who could do it? Or will there be anyone at convention next month who could do it for me? I'll only be going Saturday and Sunday, the 12th and 13th.

Thanks.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure about convention, but I think it does have to be done by your DHIA so they know that it was calibrated and can report that to ADGA/USDA.


----------

